# Changer Dossier Release et Debug Xcode



## Membre supprimé 447952 (23 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Cela fait maintenant 4 ans que j'utilise Xcode mais aujourd'hui je dois utiliser mes exécutables avec des fichiers en entrées, je sais comment aller dans le dossier build pour les lancer dans le terminal avec des entrées mais pour un certains confort j'aimerai mettre mes Realease ou Debug build dans le dossier source de mon code (genre dossier Build à la source).
Quelqu'un serait comment faire ?

J'ai trouvé cela (cf photo) mais tout est grisé, je peux rien changer ...






le lien de l'image  :voir ici l'image 
Merci pour vos réponses ! et bonne semaine !


----------



## Nyx0uf (23 Janvier 2012)

Ca vous ferais mal d'ouvrir les préférences d'Xcode et de regarder 2minutes de temps en temps ?

Sous Xcode 4, y a un onglet Locations.

Sous Xcode 3, j'ai oublié, mais c'est aussi dans un onglet.


----------



## tatouille (27 Janvier 2012)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Ca vous ferais mal d'ouvrir les préférences d'Xcode et de regarder 2minutes de temps en temps ?
> 
> Sous Xcode 4, y a un onglet Locations.
> 
> Sous Xcode 3, j'ai oublié, mais c'est aussi dans un onglet.



:rateau: attention tu t'enerves


----------



## Nyx0uf (27 Janvier 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> :rateau: attention tu t'enerves



Du tout !  Mais si en 4 ans il a jamais regardé les prefs de Xcode, ça craint un peu


----------

